# Historian describes every day life in Middle Ages



## Steerpike (Jul 12, 2012)

An interesting, if brief, interview. The book sounds like one that is worth reading:

Historian Ian Mortimer Describes Everyday Life in the Middle Ages - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Jul 12, 2012)

This book seems pretty awesome!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jul 13, 2012)

That's a great link, thank you Steerpike!!

What the medieval life was really like (and how medieval people would feel if they time-travelled to our time) is of a great interest for me, because this is exactly what happens in my Joan of England story...

The other night I watched a special documentary about Medieval life on the History Channel, it was great- and that, together with interviews like this, can help to finally destroy the many myths that exist about what it was really like to live in that part of European history.

The medieval world had many beautiful things and bad stuff as well, but if we think about it, our world today is also composed by a mixture of good and bad things and we are not really better than them... I think that, after all, it was a beautiful world =)


----------



## Zophos (Jul 13, 2012)

The book is available on Kindle for $10. Think I'll check that out.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Zophos (Jul 14, 2012)

Bought the Kindle version.

Its awesomeness cannot be overstated.


Edit: Haven't put this thing down in two days (well, except to go to work, of course). I have page upon page of highlights and notes. Very fertile ground for ideas and has my brain ticking at a very high rate. It's amazing!


----------

